# Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013



## mracer (25. Februar 2013)

MoinMoin,
da ich über google und die Board-Suche nicht wirklich brauchbare Infos gefunden habe eröffne ich hiermit mal einen neuen Thread.

Ich habe mir am Wochenende die Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten Modell 2013 bei meinem Dealer angesehen.
Gefallen mir sehr gut die Ruten.

Ich werde mir daher eine in 13ft holen. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob 3lbs oder 3,5lbs.

Die Rute wird als 'Drittrute' für hohe Wurfweiten zum Einsatz kommen. Es soll also ein Wurfmonster sein aber dennoch kein Stecken mit dem ein Drill erst jenseits der 50Pfund spassig wird.

Mit 12ft Ruten erreiche ich Wurfweiten um die 100m und etwas darüber. Mit 13ft übertreffe ich diese Wurfweiten noch, daher 13ft.
Die Wurfgewichte für die 13ft Rute liegen hierbei zwischen 100 und 120g. Mehr nicht.

Wie gesagt schwanke ich zwischen 3lbs und 3,5lbs.
Die 3lbs kam mir im Laden etwas zu weich vor um damit bspw. 110g richtig durchzubeschleunigen. Die Aktion beim Trockentest geht über das Mittelteil hinaus. Die Rute beruhigt sich daher nach dem Beschleunigen nicht so schnell wie die 3,5lbs Rute.

Die 3,5lbs ist natürlich 'stabiler' und für mich im Trockenen eher schlecht einzuschätzen. Die Rute hat eine gute Spitzenaktion und biegt sich beim Trockentest (kurzes kräftiges beschleunigen) im ersten Drittel. Hierdurch beruhigt sich die Rute natürlich auch wesentlich schneller als die 3lbs.

Die Frage ist jetzt aber wie sich die 3,5er im realen Einsatz verhält?
Wie sind die Wurfeigenschaften?
Wie verhält sich die Rute beim Drill?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Kennt jemand die Ruten und kann mir seine Erfahrungen hierzu mitteilen?

Gerne könnt Ihr auch über Eure Erfahrungen mit den 12ft Ruten berichten!
Lieber Infos zur 12ft Serie als gar keine Infos zu diesen Ruten.

Danke Euch und Grüße


----------



## mracer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

MoinMoin,
hmm, sind diese Ruten so unbekannt oder exotisch?
Über google nichts zu finden und auch hier scheint niemand Erfahrungen mit den Ruten zu haben.

Naja, wird mich nicht vom Kauf abhalten 
Und ich werde dann natürlich berichten wie sich die Ruten anfühlen und in der Praxis schlagen.

So long


----------



## lukassohn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Hi

also ich hatte 2 stück von den Daiwa Regal Carp jedoch in 2,5lbs und 12ft, und ärgere mich heute noch sehr das ich die verkauft habe, es waren Hammergeile Ruten, ich wollte nur etwas steifere da ich oft mit PVA fische. Ich würde sie heute nicht mehr verkaufen denn auf nahe Distanz waren die traumhaft echt....... Mein Kumpel hat noch zwei, die ich schon die ganze Zeit versuche ihm abzunehmen aber bis jetzt keine Chance der will sie auch nicht hergeben..... ich sprech hier jedoch von dem älteren Modell glaub ich hatte die bestimmt 5-6 Jahre im Gebrauch und es waren keine neue als ich sie geholt habe, #h


----------



## mracer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Moin!
Danke für das Feedback. Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr positiv an.
Wie war denn die Aktion der Ruten verglichen mit anderen Modellen? 
Daiwas sind ja oft eher härter ausgelegt. Haben sich Deine Regal 2,5lbs eher wie 2,75er anderer Hersteller 'angefühlt'?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## lukassohn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Ich würde sagen ganz und gar nicht wie 2,75, denn sonst hätte ich sie nicht verkauft, eher noch weicher, ich hab jetzt die Daiwa Phantom in 3lbs!!! und das ist ein richtiger Schwabbelstock ist mir auch zu weich, aber für eine Rute im unteren Preissegment ganz gut, die Regal haben sich etwas weicher angefühlt aber unheimliche Reserven im Drill gehabt, Schuppi mit 10 kg war absolut kein Problem. aber wenn du 13ft willst dann würde ich auf jeden Fall auf die 3,5lbs zurückgreifen


----------



## mracer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Interessant das mit Deiner Phantom!
Das würde in der Tat dann eher für die 13ft 3.5lbs sprechen. Zu weich darf die Rute ja nicht sein, sonst taugt sie nix als Weitwurfrute.

Hast Du Dir die neuen Regals mal angesehen und mit Deiner Phantom verglichen?


----------



## lukassohn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Ne bis jetzt noch nicht, bei unseren Händler gibt es die nicht, gibt es die bei dir? bei am&angelsport gibts die, der dürfte ja nicht all zu weit weg von dir sein oder? falls du die mal anschaust würde mich auch interessieren wie die neuen jetzt sind, ich schau mich auch mal um ob ich noch so eine zu Gesicht bekomme........


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

kann dir zu den 3, 90 nichts sagen  aber nen kollege hat die in 3, 60 und 3 lbs super rutr sehr solide besonders gut für wurfweiten bis 50 meter (im Drill ) er fischt die in kombination mit der regal rolle in nem ca 20 meter breiten altarm


----------



## mracer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Ja genau, ich geh immer beim AM 'shoppen'.
Der hat die Ruten auch alle da und dort habe ich die Ruten auch bereits gründlich befingert und getestet.
Gefallen mir sehr gut die Ruten nur eben kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden ob ich die 13ft in 3lbs oder 3,5lbs nehmen soll.
Aber wird glaub schon die 3,5er.

Die 12ft schau ich mir dann auch nochmal genauer an in 3lbs.
Kann dann ja nochmal berichten.


----------



## lukassohn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Also wenn 13ft dann auf jeden Fall 3,5 für weite Würfe, ich persönlich würde 12ft und 3lbs bevorzugen, die 13ft sind extrem unhantlich im Transport aber auch im Wurf hast du jetzt nicht unbedingt Vorteile weil sie so lang sind.... also schau dir die 12ft und 3lbs genauer an, ich glaube nicht das da was falsch machst.


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*



mracer schrieb:


> Das würde in der Tat dann eher für die 13ft 3.5lbs sprechen. Zu weich darf die Rute ja nicht sein, sonst taugt sie nix als Weitwurfrute.



Was heißt zu weich?

Wenn eine relativ weiche Rute recht schnell ist, sprich nicht großartig "nachschwingt" kann ich auch damit weit werfen. Das Problem, die meisten Ruten im unteren Preissegment tun das eben.

Ist eine Rute recht hart, schwingt sie auch im unteren Preissegment nicht sonderlich stark nach. Allerdings muß man auch über die Technik verfügen, eine solche Rute auch erstmal "aufgeladen" bekommen erst recht wenn es 13ft Ruten sind, weshalb ein nicht ganz so begabter Werfer vermutlich mit einer etwas weicheren Rute 12ft Rute sogar weiter kommt als mit einem 13ft Weitwurfprügel.


Gruß Peter


----------



## mracer (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Hi Peter,
ja, da gebe ich Dir zu 100% recht.
Auch lukassohn hat Recht mit seiner Anmerkung bzgl. Transportmaß. Die 13ft reicht bei mir vom Armaturenbrett bis zur Kofferraumklappe ;-)

Ich fische im Normalfall zwei 12ft 3lbs Ruten. Nur für den 'Extremfall' brauche ich eine Weitwurfkombi.

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine 13ft 3.5lbs Anaconda eine Session lang gefischt.
Mein Kumpel eine Chub Outcast in 12ft und 3.5lbs.
Trotz deutlich dickerer Schnur habe ich mit der 13ft die gleichen Wurfweiten erzielt wie mein Kumpel mit der 12ft Rute. Bei gleicher Schnur wären ganz sicher deutlich bessere Wurfweiten möglich gewesen und somit auch deutlich mehr als mit der 12ft.
Ich denke also, dass ich die 13ft recht gut aufladen kann.

Aber was Peter sagt ist genau der Grund warum ich hier schreibe.
Ich finde es extrem schwer eine Rute im Laden richtig zu beurteilen. Klar merkt man, dass die 13ft mit 3lbs weicher ist als die 3,5er und auch etwas länger nachschwingt. Aber wie sieht das in der Praxis aus? Ist die 3.5er ev. schon so steif dass man die Rute gar nicht mehr richtig aufgeladen bekommt und am Ende mit der etwas weicheren Rute doch weiter wirft?

Daher dieser Thread zu genau nur dieser Rute. Ich denke das kann dann auch anderen bei Ihrer Kaufentscheidung helfen.

Also wenn noch jemand Erfahrungen hat mit der Daiwa Regal -egal ob 12ft oder 13ft- dann her damit.

Danke!


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*



mracer schrieb:


> Ich habe letztes Jahr eine 13ft 3.5lbs Anaconda eine Session lang gefischt.
> Mein Kumpel eine Chub Outcast in 12ft und 3.5lbs.
> Trotz deutlich dickerer Schnur habe ich mit der 13ft die gleichen Wurfweiten erzielt wie mein Kumpel mit der 12ft Rute. Bei gleicher Schnur wären ganz sicher deutlich bessere Wurfweiten möglich gewesen und somit auch deutlich mehr als mit der 12ft.
> Ich denke also, dass ich die 13ft recht gut aufladen kann.



Diesen Schluß würde ich daraus jetzt nicht in jedem Fall ziehen....

Wenn Du mit der 13ft/3,5 lbs weiter wirfst als dein Kumpel mit der 12ft/3,5 lbs heißt das evtl. auch dass er nicht so gut wirft wie Du oder hast Du beide geworfen ?

Aber selbst wenn stellt sich die Frage, waren auf beiden Ruten von der Form u. Montage her die gleichen Bleie mit dem für die Rute optimalen Gewicht und wenn mit Montage war auf beiden die gleiche Boiliegröße?

Dann stellt sich noch die Frage, ob die 13ft/3,5 lbs nicht vielleicht doch weicher war, was oft der Fall ist, als die 12ft/3,5 lbs und Du hast deshalb weiter geworfen ...

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten die jeweils ein paar Meter Unterschied ausmachen können und deshalb die gleiche Wurfweite trotz dickerer Schnur "erklären" können ohne dass es wirklich am Unterschied 12ft zu 13ft (viel) liegt. Sicher wird ein sehr guter Werfer aus einer 13ft Rute den ein oder anderen Meter mehr herausholen, aber Unterschiede von 20 Metern und mehr wie sie manchmal "angepriesen" werden halte ich eher für Märchen, solange 12ft u. 13ft Rute "vergleichbar" sind. 

Deshalb würde ich mir genau überlegen und es vernünftig austesten, ob es wirklich 13ft sein muß zumal Du, wie Du ja schreibst wegen der "Transportprobleme" nicht so ganz glücklich bist.




mracer schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem schwer eine Rute im Laden richtig zu beurteilen. Klar merkt man, dass die 13ft mit 3lbs weicher ist als die 3,5er und auch etwas länger nachschwingt. Aber wie sieht das in der Praxis aus? Ist die 3.5er ev. schon so steif dass man die Rute gar nicht mehr richtig aufgeladen bekommt und am Ende mit der etwas weicheren Rute doch weiter wirft?



Sicher kann man das im Laden aufgrund der Biegung und der Schnelligkeit  des Blanks grob "abschätzen". Aber ich habe schon einige Ruten geworfen  wo ich vorher gedacht habe mit der komm ich nicht weit und dann beim Wurf wurde ich sehr überrascht - letztes Beispiel sind die RSt Ruten. Genauso ist es mir auch schon andersherum gegangen. Ich traue mir zwar zu, die Drilleignung im Laden einigermaßen einzuschätzen, aber mit dem werfen ....

Deshalb kaufe ich nur noch Ruten, die ich vorher "probegeworfen" habe wenn die Rute vornehmlich für solche Zwecke verwendet werden soll. Da bleiben einem dann böse Überraschungen und ewig langes probieren um seine Technik an die Rute "anzupassen" erspart ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## mracer (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Hi Peter,
genau das mit dem Probewerfen ist ja das Problem.
Ich denke mal das wird bei den meisten Händlern eher nicht möglich sein.
Man muss sich also auf sein Gefühl beim Trockentest verlassen oder aber auf die Erfahrungen anderer.
Ich versuchs mit Beidem und hoffe, dass sich noch jemand zu den Regal Ruten äußert.

Bzgl. 12ft und 13ft muss ich dann tatsächlich irgendwie nochmal testen ob die 13ft am Ende auch mehr Wurfweite bringen.
Danke für Dein Feedback hierzu!

@all
Hat sonst keiner Erfahrungen mit den Daiwa Regal Ruten?

Danke!


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*



mracer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das wird bei den meisten Händlern eher nicht möglich sein.
> Man muss sich also auf sein Gefühl beim Trockentest verlassen oder aber auf die Erfahrungen anderer.
> Ich versuchs mit Beidem und hoffe, dass sich noch jemand zu den Regal Ruten äußert.



Gehe in den Laden, schau das Du eine Rute mit "gesunder" Härte bekommst, sprich sie sollte sich auch bei festen Zug max. bis zur Steckverbindung biegen und nicht bzw. nur wenig nachschwingen und einen 50er Starter braucht man für weite Würfe garantiert nicht. Dazu sollte sie am Rollenhalter wie auch am Rutenende gut in der Hand liegen. Vorallem achte darauf, dass die Handteillänge (Entfernung Rutenanfang bis Rolle) zu deiner Armlänge passt. Ist die zu kurz, also wenn das Rutenende gerade bis zum Anfang bis Mitte des Bizeps reicht, verschenkst Du einige Meter aufgrund der nicht optimalen Hebelkraft. Ist es aber zu lang, sprich es reicht bis auf die Schulter, mußt Du beim Wurf die Führungshand "verdrehen" und machst dann automatisch eine schlechtere nicht so kraftvolle Wurfbewegung was auch wieder Meter kostet. Wenn Du nach diesen Vorgaben zusammen mit deinem Budgetvorgaben eine Rute suchst werden, wenn Du Glück hast, ohnehin nicht mehr als 2-3 Ruten übrigbleiben, aber auch nur dann wenn der Händler eine große Auswahl hat.

Gerade das Problem mit der Handteillänge würde mich schon davon abhalten, irgendwelcher Tips wie "mit der Rute kann man auf 120m werfen" als Kaufgrundlage zu nehmen. Zum einen kennst Du die Größe und den Wurfstil des "Tipgebers" nicht denn  ein wirklich guter Werfer kommt mit fast jeder etwas strafferen Rute über 3 lbs auf  solche Weiten und zum zweiten habe ich schon einige erlebt, das mir jemand erzählt hat, dass sie locker 120m werfen und wenn man mit denen dann mal  am Wasser war hatte der Meter plötzlich nur noch 80 cm oder sie waren gerade nicht in "Form" .... 

Außerdem würde ich mir überlegen wann Du so ein Rute wirklich sinnvoll einsetzen kannst denn 120m mit Boilie zu werfen ist das eine, Futter an Platz zu bekommen das andere. 




mracer schrieb:


> Bzgl. 12ft und 13ft muss ich dann tatsächlich irgendwie nochmal testen ob die 13ft am Ende auch mehr Wurfweite bringen.



Mach dass und achte peinlich genau darauf, dass Du auf beiden Ruten wirklich gleiche Bedingungen (Bleiform, Schnur und vorallem Rolle) vorliegen. Eine andere ungünstige Bleiform kann schon mal 6-7 Meter ausmachen, und der Unterschied aufgrund der Rolle kann bis zu 20 Meter betragen ...

Deshalb solltest Du auch vorher überprüfen, dass Du für deine neue "Weitwurfrute" auch eine geeignete Rolle hast sonst kannst den Neukauf eigentlich schenken.


Gruß Peter


----------



## mracer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Hi Peter,
da sind wirklich sehr gute Tipps dabei, danke Dir!!
Werde ich so mitnehmen und meinen Shop durchstöbern.

Im übrigen ist mir gerade beim Handteil aufgefallen, dass dieses bei vielen Carp-Ruten in letzter Zeit ziemlich kurz geworden ist. Wenn ich so eine Rute in der Hand habe und werfen möchte greife ich immer erstmal ins Leere. Und beim Wurf fehlt mir der Hebel.
Hier verstehe ich die Entwicklung nicht ganz.
Ich bin garantiert kein Riese mit meinen 1,75 aber mir sind die Griffe oft zu kurz. Auch nach Deiner Beschreibung passen die nicht.
Zudem komme ich aus der Brandungsangelei und da hat man in der Regel richtig lange Handteile und lernt den besseren Hebel auch in Wurfweite umzumünzen.

Aber ich muss auch sagen, es ist schade dass man so wenig spezifische Informationen zu Ruten etc. bekommt. Natürlich sind die Meinungen immer ganz persönlicher Natur und auch situationsbedingt und abhängig von vielen Faktoren. Wenn ich aber 20 Meinungen zu einer Rute bekomme und 15 davon behaupten, dass die Rute recht weich ist ist das schon mal ein Indikator.
Siehe ja auch Amazon etc. Da liegen die Meinungen ja auch oft meilenweit auseinander aber am Ende macht es dann auch die Masse um eeine Tendenz herauslesen zu können. Eventuell.

Na schaun wir mal was ich mir letztlich gönne.
Ich werde berichten!

Danke nochmal für die guten Tips!!


----------



## cyberpeter (1. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*



mracer schrieb:


> Aber ich muss auch sagen, es ist schade dass man so wenig spezifische Informationen zu Ruten etc. bekommt. Natürlich sind die Meinungen immer ganz persönlicher Natur und auch situationsbedingt und abhängig von vielen Faktoren. Wenn ich aber 20 Meinungen zu einer Rute bekomme und 15 davon behaupten, dass die Rute recht weich ist ist das schon mal ein Indikator.
> Siehe ja auch Amazon etc. Da liegen die Meinungen ja auch oft meilenweit auseinander aber am Ende macht es dann auch die Masse um eeine Tendenz herauslesen zu können. Eventuell.



Wenn man zu einer Rute oder Rolle 15-20 Meinungen bekommen würde dann könnte man, so nicht ein paar "Nachplapperer" dabei sind, sicher eine Tendenz ableiten. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch schon viele Fragen zu Ruten hier abgesetzt und wenn 5-6 Leute die Rute hatten und dann auch einigermaßen vernünftige Anworten gegeben haben dann war das schon ein absoluter "Volltreffer".

Aber selbst dann war die "Streubreite" oft sehr groß. Ist ja auch klar, denn je nachdem, mit was für Ruten der jenige sonst fischt, mit was für Fischgrößen er "zu tun" hat und welche Erfahrungen mit Karpfenruten generell vorhanden sind, ist hart oder weich doch sehr relativ und spätestens ab der dritten Antwort die in die gleiche Richtung geht braucht man zumindest hier im Forum ohnehin nicht weiterzulesen, weil dann "traut" sich sowieso meist kein anderer mehr was anderes zu schreiben und wenn doch ist dann schnell die schönste Streiterei im Gange, weil sich die Inhaber auf den Schlips getreten vorkommen.    

Hinzu kommt noch, das hier im Forum eher die "Durchschnittskarpfenfischer" vertreten sind, was jetzt nicht böse oder abwertend gemeint ist. Dies macht es aber oft schwierig, generell Antworten zu Ruten zu bekommen die außerhalb des Mainstreams liegen, also 2,75-3,00 lbs, 12ft und von Chub, Greys oder Fox und dazu natürlich Rollen von Okuma ... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## kron4401 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Regal Carp Ruten 2013*

Ich häng mich hier mal an. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen der Daiwa Regal und der Daiwa Black Widow Ruten nennen.
Welche ist die härtere und welche ist empfehlenswerter??


----------

